# Lidl selling illegal stuff



## wroliveira (Jul 22, 2019)

Bought this beach tent but I was forbidden to use it in the coast of Granada:

https://www.lidl.es/es/paraviento-d...VLA949kW7VB_jzNbgmLlFoR6AqW5AuI30m09M_VCDQ_D4

They told me it is because of the pandemic, but could not explain me why i can stay home with my family but not under the tent.

Does anyone know of any beach in mediterranean Spain where such tents are allowed ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wroliveira said:


> Bought this beach tent but I was forbidden to use it in the coast of Granada:
> 
> https://www.lidl.es/es/paraviento-d...VLA949kW7VB_jzNbgmLlFoR6AqW5AuI30m09M_VCDQ_D4
> 
> ...


That doesn't mean that Lidl is selling anything illegal. 

If it's true that these wind shields are currently banned on beaches in Granada - not that I'm saying that you weren't told this, just that it seems really odd - it doesn't mean that they can't be used elsewhere


Are they setting out loungers to mark out 'plots' on that beach? If so, it's likely they don't want beachgoers to set up their own areas & risk overcrowding.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Those sort of things are very common. Decathlon has being selling them in various sizes all around Europe for years. Including Spain. The Lidl one in the photo looks a little light weight but it's the same idea. 

I've used the Decathlon version on beaches along the Spanish coast and I've seen many others using similar ones over the years. They do have a tendency to become airborne if the area is windy.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Those sort of things are very common. Decathlon has being selling them in various sizes all around Europe for years. Including Spain. The Lidl one in the photo looks a little light weight but it's the same idea.
> 
> I've used the Decathlon version on beaches along the Spanish coast and I've seen many others using similar ones over the years. They do have a tendency to become airborne if the area is windy.


I've also got a Decathlon one and use it on the (often windy) Costa de la Luz. There are pockets all round the bottom which you fill with sand, it doesn't go anywhere then.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You're luckier than me . I have had to chases it more than once. If the wind turns and it's no longer facing away from the wind those sand bags aren't enough.

lane:

At least the other people on the beach enjoyed watching me chase it


----------



## wroliveira (Jul 22, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> That doesn't mean that Lidl is selling anything illegal.
> 
> If it's true that these wind shields are currently banned on beaches in Granada - not that I'm saying that you weren't told this, just that it seems really odd - it doesn't mean that they can't be used elsewhere
> 
> ...


They have been banned here, it's really odd. No plots marked out on the beach.


----------



## wroliveira (Jul 22, 2019)

NickZ said:


> Those sort of things are very common. Decathlon has being selling them in various sizes all around Europe for years. Including Spain. The Lidl one in the photo looks a little light weight but it's the same idea.
> 
> I've used the Decathlon version on beaches along the Spanish coast and I've seen many others using similar ones over the years. They do have a tendency to become airborne if the area is windy.


Which beaches ? During the current crisis ?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

wroliveira said:


> Which beaches ? During the current crisis ?


No before.


----------



## Ramalamadingdong (May 26, 2020)

wroliveira said:


> Bought this beach tent but I was forbidden to use it in the coast of Granada:
> 
> https://www.lidl.es/es/paraviento-d...VLA949kW7VB_jzNbgmLlFoR6AqW5AuI30m09M_VCDQ_D4
> 
> ...


Why not take the illegal item back to Lidl and get your money back?:clap2:


----------



## wroliveira (Jul 22, 2019)

That's what i'm gonna do


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wroliveira said:


> That's what i'm gonna do


Let us know how you get on...


----------



## ClaudeClaude (Jul 21, 2020)

It's not the store's fault, if it's not legal to use the tent on the beach...
Generally speaking, it's forbidden to put a tent on the beach, it's considered as wild camping, if in addition to that you do it in a protected area, you can get a ticket .
I don't know of any beach where tents are allowed. For caravans, yes. People are camping illegally, that's all I can tell you.

This measure exist a long time before the covid


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

wroliveira said:


> That's what i'm gonna do


Yup done the same.
Bought a packet of B&H to smoke in the restaurant and they said I could not as its illegal, toke them back to the tobacconist and they started laughing when I asked for my money back (will not shop there again).


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

ClaudeClaude said:


> It's not the store's fault, if it's not legal to use the tent on the beach...
> Generally speaking, it's forbidden to put a tent on the beach, it's considered as wild camping, if in addition to that you do it in a protected area, you can get a ticket .
> I don't know of any beach where tents are allowed. For caravans, yes. People are camping illegally, that's all I can tell you.
> 
> This measure exist a long time before the covid


Clearly you didn't look at the picture in the link, you'd have a hard time camping in that


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Lidl is, of course, a German company, it is huge and operates across Europe and elsewhere. As most would know, they run these specials on low quality items that they buy in bulk (perhaps bulk is not the right word as I suspect that they likely buy a fair part of the year's production) essentially to get customers into their stores.

Perhaps boycott Lidl   Only joking, that would be as pointless as boycotting IKEA, possibly even more so, but I just read the thread in the Bistro.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Deleted (wrong thread)!


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

The title of this thread is actually quite libelous, Lidl is not selling 'illegal stuff' whatsoever, it is selling products that the authorities have said are not to be used on beaches. That is hardly the fault of the retailer and cannot be construed in any way to suggest that the product is illegal.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

EverHopeful said:


> Lidl is, of course, a German company, it is huge and operates across Europe and elsewhere. As most would know, they run these specials on low quality items that they buy in bulk (perhaps bulk is not the right word as I suspect that they likely buy a fair part of the year's production) essentially to get customers into their stores.
> 
> Perhaps boycott Lidl   Only joking, that would be as pointless as boycotting IKEA, possibly even more so, but I just read the thread in the Bistro.


Are you making scandalous comments about Lidl? On what do you base your statement re: 'low quality' items? Much of what they sell is inexpensive but not necessarily of low quality, just mass produced to achieve lower prices by bulk manufacture.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Are you making scandalous comments about Lidl? On what do you base your statement re: 'low quality' items? Much of what they sell is inexpensive but not necessarily of low quality, just mass produced to achieve lower prices by bulk manufacture.


I am talking about those major specials they advertise, usually once a week. You know, power tools and such like - they work but they certainly don't last. Still, if you want to buy that **** go right ahead.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Apparently they have very good offers on bike gear...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Apparently they have very good offers on bike gear...


First, Second or Third?


----------

